# Continuity/Deformity: Base Theory



## Abishai100 (Oct 10, 2016)

We think of constructive processes involved with the formation of chemical compounds such as sodium chloride (salt) and trinitrotoluene (TNT).

However, we also think about radioactive decay, entropy, and ecological deformation.  These topics make us think about structural integrity unpredictability and cellular invasion (and disease).

How should we think of deconstructive biochemical and physical processes?  Is there a mathematical/philosophical way (or unified field theory proposition) to think about deformity (or decay)?

The golden ratio of rectangle dissection (discovered by the Ancient Greeks) describes geometric regularity, even in the case of infinitely ever-expanding axes.  However, non-Euclidean geometry explores regions or areas of matter that are too dynamic to 'freeze' as regular shapes such as cylinders and cubes.

The Markov chain is a mathematical deduction 'tool' used to understand how to calculate predicable outcomes simply from sampled initial states.

However 'matrix mathematics' explores the reality that numbers can be understood purely in terms of position to create calculation sets, suggesting that interactions between numbers are somehow dissectable.

Let us imagine two hypothetical (maybe imaginary) areas, one a regular rectangle (Rectangle A), and the other a rectangle (Rectangle B) expanding in size but constant in proportion (and equal in proportion to Rectangle A).  Rectangle A is the base reference, and Rectangle B is considered 'similar' only by proportion. If we make continuous proportionate cuts of the area of Rectangle B, we can obtain continuous mini-rectangles (let's call them each Rectangle Z) within Rectangle B which are congruent to Rectangle A.  Since there are an infinite number of Rectangle Zs, we can argue that regular shapes have still created an 'unmanageable set.'

We can therefore argue that such a model of regular infiniteness helps us make an 'argumentative model' of the 'absolute existence' of a shapeless void (perhaps a blob or slime or ooze).

Such 'non-linear thinking' helps us better appreciate the face-value of 'deformed' American comic book 'dolls' such as Deadpool (Marvel Comics) and the Toxic Avenger (Marvel Comics), the former a radical 'anti-hero' and the latter a disfigured 'agent.'

====

DEADPOOL: Too many rectangles!
TOXIC AVENGER: You need slime.
DEADPOOL: There is no geometry to slime!
TOXIC AVENGER: Too many rectangles are just as 'chaotic.'
DEADPOOL: I know where the rectangles' axis lies!
TOXIC AVENGER: The axis extends to infinity.
DEADPOOL: The cylinder is a nice compromise!
TOXIC AVENGER: Yes, it's a circle-on-a-square (a layering fit).

====



Markov chain

Non-Euclidean geometry


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 15, 2016)

The Pipe finds the above ^^^ to be an essay of pretentious philobabble and a perfect example of what turns people away from studying philosophy, spirituality, and enlightenment. In future, instead of using 50 cent words to convey penny-ante ideas, just keep things nice and simple. The fundamental questions of philosophy  are: _Why do we exist as temporary creatures? Were we created by a singular, dominating creator, or did we create ourselves? What happen when we die? Is there consciousness after death?_ True, they are very loaded questions...but they are fundamental.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

Freshman college student dropout speaking of himself in the third person. ^^^^^^^ Ugh.........


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Freshman college student dropout speaking of himself in the third person. ^^^^^^^ Ugh.........



The Pipe would never demean itself by attending some sort of brainwashing institution like a college. Tis a pity ye couldn't glean that from the post. Thanks for the bump, Tiger.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Freshman college student dropout speaking of himself in the third person. ^^^^^^^ Ugh.........
> ...




High school dropout. Even better. Way to go, champ.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Cheers, Tiger.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

You're dismissed, kid. Run along now.


----------



## Abishai100 (Oct 22, 2016)

THE RIGHT STUFF


OK, OK, I know what I'm saying *sounds* like it's entertainment, but it can lead us to some pretty interesting ideas.

For example, if we suggest that some geometrically regular (but slightly complex) shapes (e.g., right-triangle trapezoids) are straightforward *constructions* of simpler shapes (a square and two right-triangles), we can suggest that a hypothetical 'axis' of geometric 'rotation' yields an endless but predictable series of transformations (e.g., elongating circles becoming perfect ellipses).  Such 'mutations' are therefore still 'constructions'!

So this 'pseudo-theory' is something my philosophy professor at Dartmouth and I came up with, and we call it the 'Constructive Axis Conjecture.'


A Trillion Triangles


----------

